# Meet Duck ^^ (Pic heavy)



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Duck finally arrived yesterday from Thailand. He took my nervous, anxious expectations and threw them out the window and into the neighbor's yard. 
He's adjustment has been so perfect, it's like he's been around forever. With the exception, that he seriously looks like he's taking it all in, making an effort to learn the routine and understand his new world. He's so cute. x3

Anyway, this morning, for breakfast I fed all the fishies frozen bloodworms, I figured that was a food he was most familar with he gobbled them all up. 

Since Duck's arrival, there's been a divider between his tank and Salsa's, I didn't want to add any stress to his new environment. Well, this morning, I thought I'd take it off for a minute to introduce them. Well, Salsa gave Duck some big boy flares! Duck, looks more curious then anything, gave a couple baby flares and then watched, almost entertained, as Salsa gave quite the show. Noonie, who's on the other side of Salsa watched Salsa the entire time, almost as if he was like 'what on earth is going on over there!' I don't think Noonie can see Duck through Salsa's tank, but he sure noticed the commotion. Anyway, the barrier is back in place. I'll be removing it throughout the day, getting them used to the idea of each other.

Enough rambling, onto the pictures!  He's colored up a little since he first arrived, but I know he still has some more to do. ^^





































And because they shouldn't be left out, here's Salsa and Noonie. 

Noonie... ugh, I can't tell you enough how hard he is to photograph... Anyway, he's working on a new bubblenest this morning as you can see. 










And here's Salsa, and just because his recovery amazes me every day, I posted an old picture taken on March 5, just so you can see, once again, how well he's doing. 



















Thanks for looking! 

... More pics coming soon.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww...that's so cute! Salsa and Noonie are very handsome boys, and Duck is gorgeous! Is it me, or does he look like he has some blue in the first and third pictures?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

d'aww, he looks like he's smiling in the second one, kind of in the fourth too, lol


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What an amazing recovery!! He's simply stunning  And I'm so glad Duck adjusted so well!! He's a cute little guy for sure. Can't wait to draw him


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i love duck! hahahhaa, i can now see where the name came from, it fits perfectly  hahah, i love your bettas, they r gorgeous, and i know, i have a blue delta tail named poseidon who is super hard to photograph XD


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

*xswornxoffxjello* - yeah, his copper tones really seem to change from green to maroon, with some blue gray in the middle. And he's still a little dull from his trip! ^^

*monroe0704* - Thanks! I can't wait to see what brilliant drawing you create. 

*johnificent *- yeah, those dark ones are so tough to capture >.<

And here's some more 



















Noonie's making bubblenesting progress


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I love duck's coloration! and wow! noonie has a super huge bubblenest! :O you must really be taking good care of him XD


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yay for Duck! I'm so glad he is adjusting well and has arrived safely. Also glad Salsa's fins are going back, you must take care of them very well.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Goomba3 said:


> Yay for Duck! I'm so glad he is adjusting well and has arrived safely. Also glad Salsa's fins are going back, you must take care of them very well.


Thank you thank you!
I'll have to make a poster, 'Got Clean Water?' will be the text. XD


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG...

Duck's already working on a bubble nest!!! WOW! O.O


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

All of your boys are gorgeous! Duck is a stunner!!! And Salsa's recovery is amazing!!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't get over how darn cute Duck is! His little face is killing me. Your other boys look great too!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish and pictures.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!! 

*PitGurl *- I know, I can hardly stand his little face. XD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Awww! He's soo cute! He looks incredible.

(Congrats on him making a bubble nest! How cool!)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're all gorgeous but I really like your new boy! Lock yer doors at night!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby! He is so pretty! And so are your other Bettas!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Aww you finally got him I remember your post with his aquabid pictures awhile back.I'm so jealous he is beautiful!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Awww! Your fish are so beautiful!! Glad Duckie arrived safely!!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks! 

*Vaygirl *- *locks doors* step away from the fish! lol

Here's a couple photos of Duck and his nest... every time he actually went to place a bubble, my camera was off, and as soon as I turned it on... the little sneak just sat there looking at me like 'I'm not doing nothin.' lol



















He's also been chilling in his hammock a lot, which I'm happy to see he's using.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

ahsfgahgakgaka
I think I'm in love with your fish, lol

I'm so glad he got to you alright... and he adjusted so well! 
(And he looks even cuter than what pictures the sellers put on Aquabid ;D )

I wish I had as great a luck as you have. |D'
First few days Revenant's been acting very air-loving... in which I mean he filled himself up with-- ... ... (lol, sorry, I got distracted by him staring at my Knuckles figure by his tank)
... 8D Anyway, filling himself up with air so he floats at the top. As soon as he blows the bubbles out, he'd sink, so he'd rush to the top to get more air.
Being in his new tank finally (day 3) he's being a lot more active

LOLOLOL, look at me ramble on your thread, I'm sorry 
I'm just so worried and in love with my foreign fishy. xD

BUT SRSLY DUCK IS CUTE
^_^
FOREIGN FISHIES ARE <3



Edit: I just read the title of this thread as "Meet pic (duck heavy)" LOL


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG duck is soooo stinkin cute I can't stand it! I love his little duck lips! Salsa is amazing too. So glad the adjustment has gone so smoothly, congrats!!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tokala *- Duck blows a kiss your way with his little duckie lips. XD

*BlakbirdxGyarados* - haha thanks! I'm glad Revenant is finally settling in! Good luck to you both! I think I would have spazzed if Duck acted the same way. I'm still anxiously watching him, worried he might make a liar out of me and start freaking out. 'Meet pic (duck heavy)' = Best quote ever. lol


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Isn't he purdy!! And building a nest already? He settled in quickly!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

denaliwind said:


> *BlakbirdxGyarados* - haha thanks! I'm glad Revenant is finally settling in! Good luck to you both! I think I would have spazzed if Duck acted the same way. I'm still anxiously watching him, worried he might make a liar out of me and start freaking out. 'Meet pic (duck heavy)' = Best quote ever. lol


Hehe, thanks x) Good luck to you and Duck, as well!~
Hopefully he doesn't decide to fake any illnesses anytime soon.  (I've had a new fish I was so in love with do that to me... man was I mad later. xD)


----------

